# Ghoulie Manor 2008



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I got a lot of grief for never posting my 2008 haunt (thanks Pyro). Here it is.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's one great looking haunt. I love the wall of skulls and the young girl (daughter?) looks like she was having a blast. Did you make the devil/demon tombstone/statue from scratch?


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great looking haunt!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"There's a monster under the bed!" - LOL

Looks like everyone had a blast


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Spooky1 said:


> That's one great looking haunt. I love the wall of skulls and the young girl (daughter?) looks like she was having a blast. Did you make the devil/demon tombstone/statue from scratch?


Yup, that's my daughter. She made her Daddy proud.

I did make the statue. It's a gargoyle made from paper mache. If you want to see how it was done check out this link: http://home.comcast.net/~v.bariteau/gargoyle.htm


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

great stuff vic ---its about time 
and to everyone --his daughter got me good with the air cannon--and i knew it was there


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

WOW...you have some A-mazing props! That wall of skulls is fantastic just incredible!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

HZ, I checked out the link to the "how I did the gargoyle" and the details about you duct taping yourself were hilarious

That's also a method used to make a dressmaker's dummy that matches you perfectly.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Waytogo! You have a top notch haunt going on there!
Loved the video - thought the full-light stills mixed in was a great idea!
I am totally going to do a book shelf secret door! (someday!)


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Your haunt is great. I thought my daughter was the only kid that wanted to stay home and scare other kids instead of going TOTing. Tell she did a great job.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

I love the skull wall. Nice haunt. Great video.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay first WOW, I loved it!! Is your haunt still in your garage? Cuz I swear that thing seemed HUGE!! Also what did you have on the walls in the kids room and did you cast all of those skulls and bones or buy them cuz there was LOT of work involved in that hallway. FANSTASTIC JOB Vic!!


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

WOW,
Great job this is one of the best haunts I seen i wish I could see it in person great job!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Geez Vic - that is one great haunt and it looks like a ton of fun. Such excellent attention to detail. Love the wall and the book case. Great job.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great looking haunt, you have alot of skeletons in that place. I can see you have alot of time and money invested in that haunt. Your daughter did a great job.


----------



## wAkethedeAd (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow, pretty amazing haunt... Good Job


----------

